# My 1991 B13 4-door Sentra



## Andro (Nov 13, 2002)

1991 B13 Sentra 
Trim: 4-door base model
Engine: 1400cc DOHC 16-valve
Exterior Mods:
- Konig Traffik 15" wheels
- Toyo Trampio Gu:WN 195/50/15 VR
- PIAA Yellow-Ion H4 bulbs
- Bosch Platinum plugs
Interior Mods:
- Pioneer KEH-P2800 head unit
- Pioneer 6.5 2-way coaxials 140 watts
- Targa TX65C Component Speakers

Sorry, pictures dont show up. Please click on the link below:
http://www.pbase.com/dro0120/sentra


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Car's looking good. Now you need to get yourself some more "Go-fast goodies".


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

you forgot to mention you have power folding mirrors. 

hey you think you can grab me some from a junk yard or somthing.. le tme know.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

1400cc DOHC? I don't feel so bad about my 1600 I quess.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice ride bro... what else do you have planned for it?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Reminds me of my LEC


----------



## Andro (Nov 13, 2002)

importcartuner said:


> *Nice ride bro... what else do you have planned for it? *


Thanks! I'm planning to modify my intake and add 4-2-1 headers. I'm actually thinking twice about lowering the car because of the roads here in the Philippines, but I might put it down around 1.5, just to get a feel for it. Any suggestions?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Very clean..looking good


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Andro said:


> *I might put it down around 1.5, just to get a feel for it. Any suggestions?  *


 If you're gonna lower it, definately invest in some aftermarket shocks and struts... i've got mine lowered on Eibach Pro-Kit springs on stock shocks and struts, and the ride is kinda rough. I'm about to invest in some KYB AGX's pretty soon though.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dude you have a 220 mph speedo! What setup do you have in there? 
 Do you guys have to drive on the left side of the road as well as have a kilometer speedo?


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

nice very sharp looking


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *Dude you have a 220 mph speedo!*


that's probably just a KM/H speedometer.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, it's in KPH.


----------

